# River Crossing



## arkusM (Nov 14, 2012)

At a river crossing with a small boat you arrive with a goat, a cabbage and a wolf. The boat only holds two, the goat can't be left with the cabbage or the wolf with the goat.

Can you cross?

Link: xkcd: Logic Boat

But sometimes maybe the question is "just because you can, does it mean you should?" 
How many times have I (you) done something in Excel because you could? 

Much thanks to xkcd.


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 14, 2012)

First take the goat across.
Then return and take the cabbage across.
Upon dropping off the cabbage, take the goat back over to the original side.
Drop off the goat and take the wolf, dropping the wolf off with the cabbage.
Return to the original side and finally bring the goat across.

BTW, xkcd comics are hilarious!
Maybe we need to question the assumptions more in real life too!


----------



## arkusM (Nov 14, 2012)

Joe4 said:


> First take the goat across.
> Then return and take the cabbage across.
> Upon dropping off the cabbage, take the goat back over to the original side.
> Drop off the goat and take the wolf, dropping the wolf off with the cabbage.
> ...



xkcd is great. I posted this puzzle more toward his(?) commentary on it, then the logic of it.
And you wouldn't need a wolf unless you are a Stark of Winterfell.


----------



## Kyle123 (Nov 14, 2012)

There are 2 solutions to this which become obvious once you graph the problem.

Speaking of Excel, if you were so inclined - you could use it to solve the puzzle


----------



## arkusM (Nov 14, 2012)

Kyle123 said:


> There are 2 solutions to this which become obvious once you graph the problem.
> 
> Speaking of Excel, if you were so inclined - you could use it to solve the puzzle



Nice.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Point A = Starting Side
Point B = Other side of corssing

Take Goat to Point B
Return to Point A
Take Wolf to Point B
Bring Goat Back to Point A
Take Cabbage to Point B
Return to Point A
Take Goat to Point B


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Point A = Starting Side
> Point B = Other side of corssing
> 
> Take Goat to Point B
> ...


Is there an echo in here?


----------



## arkusM (Dec 12, 2012)

I posted this not for the puzzle itself, as it is a classic and probably well known on how to do it, but rather to highlight xkcd's point of just because you can solve the problem, maybe we should evaluate the problem and wonder why we are taking a wolf across in the first place. Goes back to defining the actual problem not mistaking the circumstances surrounding the problem as the problem. I know I can get carried away with solving all the variables without asking what the problem is or if I do, not caring and doing something anyway because I can or want to try, like taking a wolf across the river.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 13, 2012)

I think I'd leave the cabbage behind!  I'd take the wolf across so that he'll leave my live-stock alone; and I'd take the goat across so that the wolf might enjoy a little snack (besides I wouldn't want the goat stuffing up my garden; they eat anything and everything!).  Then I'd return back to 'my side' of the river and eat the cabbage served up as sauerkraut as a side to a yummy bratwurst hotdog!


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Then I'd return back to 'my side' of the river and eat the cabbage served up as sauerkraut as a side to a yummy bratwurst hotdog!


The most disturbing thing about this whole exercise is that they forgot the beer!


----------



## arkusM (Dec 13, 2012)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Then I'd return back to 'my side' of the river and eat the cabbage served up as sauerkraut as a side to a yummy bratwurst hotdog!



in that case, I may just head to your side of the river for the party; I could bring beer.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 13, 2012)

Joe4 said:


> The most disturbing thing about this whole exercise is that they forgot the beer!


This should not go unpunished!



arkusM said:


> in that case, I may just head to your side of the river for the party; I could bring beer.


Consider yourself invited!


----------

